# 2007 Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple bottom bracket replaced



## ws46060 (Jul 16, 2006)

...So I've been hearing a little creaking from my bike when I stand up and mash the pedals. It seemed to be a little worse yesterday and I called my LBS. They had me bring the bike in and they replaced the bottom bracket (FSA MegaExo) under warranty.

Anyone else have trouble with a bottom bracket on a 2007 Specialized Roubaix Elite Triple?


----------



## Export A (Mar 18, 2007)

My bottom brackets always make noise when I stand up and mash the pedals(RB or MTB). Or maybe its the cranks and the rings..... don't know. But what the heck you got a free BB out of the deal. Did it solve the problem?


----------



## ws46060 (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, the new BB makes no noise, even under the heaviest load I can put on it.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

What's a "bottom bracket?" Sorry, still a newb.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

MaddSkillz said:


> What's a "bottom bracket?" Sorry, still a newb.


http://sheldonbrown.com/gloss_bo-z.html#bottom
Explanation and pictures.

Scroll to top of screen and there is an alphabetical index to access Sheldon Brown's Glossary of bicyle terms. Good website for a newb. Hope this helps.


----------



## RoubRider (Aug 1, 2007)

My brand spanking new Expert triple had a very slight binding in the BB. I could feel it by slowly rotating the crank backwards.

I took it back to my LBS and the mechanic took it apart, cleaned and inpected the components and reinstalled it. Problem gone, there were a couple of pieces of dirt/residue/gunk on two of the seals that probably were the cause.....or just readjusting the bearing preload did it.

Tom


----------

